# Value of mental game vs. a good swing Article



## Msand

MOST GOLFER’S PLACE TOO MUCH EMPHASIS ON THEIR SWING – TO THEIR OWN DETRIMENT

I hope the link works? I have never posted a link before:dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Good scores won't happen in competitive golf if you haven't got a repetitive swing, that produces consistently good results, and a steady head.

Furyk et al may have quirky swings but those swings still hit the ball a long way and are repeptitive. And equally, without a strong mental side to their characters they wouldn't perform at the level they do.

Some players fill their heads with all sorts of clutter about things like wrist cock, rotation etc. The answer is to practice the basics on the range where there is no pressure till the swing becomes second nature, which then frees the mind of the clutter. Exercising the mind can be done at home if needs be, and can include visualisation and self belief. 

I prefer intuitive golf. "Just do it," don't think about it.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Thanks*

Great article, thanks for sharing.

I really enjoyed reading it. Such valuable information and really a must for all golfers to understand if they want to improve their golf scores.

Cheers


----------



## lekan208

Quitq an interensting write ups, you as well read articles from the link below


----------



## Msand

Big Hobbit said:


> Good scores won't happen in competitive golf if you haven't got a repetitive swing, that produces consistently good results, and a steady head.
> 
> Furyk et al may have quirky swings but those swings still hit the ball a long way and are repeptitive. And equally, without a strong mental side to their characters they wouldn't perform at the level they do.
> 
> Some players fill their heads with all sorts of clutter about things like wrist cock, rotation etc. The answer is to practice the basics on the range where there is no pressure till the swing becomes second nature, which then frees the mind of the clutter. Exercising the mind can be done at home if needs be, and can include visualisation and self belief.
> 
> I prefer intuitive golf. "Just do it," don't think about it.


I completely agree, especially with that last paragraph and and the sentence that follows it using Nike's famous slogan!


----------



## Msand

KrudlerAce said:


> Great article, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I really enjoyed reading it. Such valuable information and really a must for all golfers to understand if they want to improve their golf scores.
> 
> Cheers


You're welcome. Glad the link worked


----------



## FrogsHair

Good article. Very informative. I think a lot of golfer worry too much about what they did wrong when they hit an errant shot. What they should be thinking about is what they need to do right to hit good shots. An errant shot is over and done with after it's hit. No need worrying about what caused it to the point it causes another poor shot......


----------



## timpa

KrudlerAce said:


> Great article, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I really enjoyed reading it. Such valuable information and really a must for all golfers to understand if they want to improve their golf scores.
> 
> Cheers


He said it!


----------



## Msand

FrogsHair said:


> Good article. Very informative. I think a lot of golfer worry too much about what they did wrong when they hit an errant shot. What they should be thinking about is what they need to do right to hit good shots. An errant shot is over and done with after it's hit. No need worrying about what caused it to the point it causes another poor shot......


So true about the need to look forward and not back!:thumbsup:


----------

